# Mystery snail & eggs under water?



## bubblebuppies<3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone 

So about 4 months ago I bought I bought 2 Mystery snails at a pet store. About 1 month ago I bought 3 more. Today I notice there were two little dots on the aquarium I look on the glass and there were two baby snails! They are so small kinda like the "*" on here! I never saw any egg batches and there are only two. I searched the sides took the lid off maybe the batch of eggs was hiding behind the light or something but nothing. has this happened to anyone? Are these really Mystery snails? I dont get it this does not match to what I read about mystery snails before =|


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

I dont think its mystery snails,I think it could be pond snails.Do you have any live plants?Snails usually come as hitchhikers on those.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You definately should have visibly noticed a Brigg clutch. They are big and pinkish.


----------

